# Where should I go?



## job_seeker (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey there everyone,
I'm a relatively new paramedic with two years on road experience in an Australian metropolitan ambulance system...and getting the itch for abroad!

Been thinking in a few directions, and only have a few criteria
- Big City (need to be in the midst of it all!)
- Busy service
- Extremely important: great working environment (colleagues, management...the general culture needs to be supportive of best practice, striving forward).

What services worldwide do you know of and could recommend? Don't care where in the world, but am slightly limited by language (english only).
Oh yes, and I have a bachelors degree in Paramedicl Science, so that may help too 

Cheers in advance for all your recommendations!


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you thought of Canada.  If you choose going to the USA you would be over qualified as the length of time for training of an ALS provider in the USA runs anywhere from 2 months to 2 years with the majority completing only 1 year of training.  One thing I have noticed from a lot of US paramedics is that they seem opposed to increased education requirements.  Although there is a growing minority that do want higher education requirements.


----------



## Medic949 (Nov 30, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Have you thought of Canada.  If you choose going to the USA you would be over qualified as the length of time for training of an ALS provider in the USA runs anywhere from 2 months to 2 years with the majority completing only 1 year of training.  One thing I have noticed from a lot of US paramedics is that they seem opposed to increased education requirements.  Although there is a growing minority that do want higher education requirements.



The US Paramedic programs are 4 semesters long in the National Registry recognized courses. This is after completing a 2 semester EMT calss that usually includes IV therapy. Few states require more hours of education. Some areas are requesting higher education requirements, but with more education requirements and no more starting pay, most are now turning to nursing degrees that take nearly the same amount of time. 

Just some info from a TN medic.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 30, 2010)

Toronto.  Although I have no idea how difficult it is to get into Canadian EMS if you're already a medic.


----------



## clibb (Nov 30, 2010)

Medic949 said:


> The US Paramedic programs are 4 semesters long in the National Registry recognized courses. This is after completing a 2 semester EMT calss that usually includes IV therapy. Few states require more hours of education. Some areas are requesting higher education requirements, but with more education requirements and no more starting pay, most are now turning to nursing degrees that take nearly the same amount of time.
> 
> Just some info from a TN medic.



Wrong. You can do any where from a 6 month to a two year program as a Nationally Register recognized program. So a total of 12 months including the EMT- Basic class. 
But, most Paramedic school asks for  6 months to two years of experience before going to school.

One of my buddies who is attending school to become Ambulance personnel in Sweden was telling me that you have to attend 2 years to become a nurse and then two more  years to become a critical care nurse so that you can work on the ambulance.


----------



## BEorP (Nov 30, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> Toronto.  Although I have no idea how difficult it is to get into Canadian EMS if you're already a medic.



Although Toronto meets the OP's request for a big city, the culture within Toronto EMS does not line up with his desires.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 30, 2010)

BEorP said:


> Although Toronto meets the OP's request for a big city, the culture within Toronto EMS does not line up with his desires.



Serious?  I thought it did.  What is the culture within Toronto EMS?  Genuinely curious.


----------



## BEorP (Nov 30, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> Serious?  I thought it did.  What is the culture within Toronto EMS?  Genuinely curious.



In short, it is a constant battle of the union against management on ever possible issue. This both creates a negative work environment and at times even prevents, delays, or creates challenges when Toronto EMS tries to implement new things (e.g. 12 leads).


----------



## job_seeker (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, 
Thanks for your input. Was definitely thinking of Toronto EMS...shame to hear about the culture. Mind you, is there a service out there that doesn't have such issues? My current service has them...plus a very dodgy attitude to change.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 2, 2010)

Medic949 said:


> The US Paramedic programs are 4 semesters long in the National Registry recognized courses. This is after completing a 2 semester EMT calss that usually includes IV therapy.



Stop smoking crank it is making you spew verbal excrement and embarras yourself.

The UK is good, run by the NHS as independant Ambulance Service trusts however they are a bit behind on some clinical stuff.  Pay is top notch and they give you a lackey to work with who has 9 week training, also be prepared to get spat at/on and beaten up a lot.

Canada is excellent, depending on where you go.  Alberta/Ontario/BC are good, eastern provinces not so good and nobody knows what in the bloody hell Quebec is up to.  Ontario tops out for education and Alberta for scope of practice.  

Within most of the EU you either have to be a Doctor or IC/CC/ED RN to work on the ambulance unless you just want to drive.

The US is not where Brown would recommend.  Varies so far and wide and education, system design, clinical modality and oversight are generally sporadic and inconsistent.  Some places you would be forgiven for thinking it was 1990 still. 

Could always come to New Zealand


----------



## anestheticmedic (Dec 2, 2010)

Can u use the nremtp to go out of the US?


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 2, 2010)

Medic949 said:


> The US Paramedic programs are 4 semesters long in the National Registry recognized courses. This is after completing a 2 semester EMT calss that usually includes IV therapy. Few states require more hours of education. Some areas are requesting higher education requirements, but with more education requirements and no more starting pay, most are now turning to nursing degrees that take nearly the same amount of time.
> 
> Just some info from a TN medic.



Yeah, not so much....


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 2, 2010)

anestheticmedic said:


> Can u use the nremtp to go out of the US?



If it's the first world...then no. However, contracters will hire you to provide medical care in such such prime spots as Iraq, Africa, various places that end in stan....


----------



## anestheticmedic (Dec 2, 2010)

I was thinking Tahiti


----------



## Mex EMT-I (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Brown.
How is the system in New Zeland. I have read a little bit about it and know you are prepared for more than 4 years. Right?


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 2, 2010)

Paramedic is a three year degree plus an internship period whereas ALS (Intensive Care Paramedic) is an experienced Paramedic + more education and internship so maybe six years total


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 2, 2010)

Medic949 said:


> The US Paramedic programs are 4 semesters long in the National Registry recognized courses. This is after completing a 2 semester EMT calss that usually includes IV therapy. Few states require more hours of education. Some areas are requesting higher education requirements, but with more education requirements and no more starting pay, most are now turning to nursing degrees that take nearly the same amount of time.
> 
> Just some info from a TN medic.



And we'll forgive you for the misinformation because you're from Tennessee, one of the few states that does their EMS training completely different from anywhere else.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 4, 2010)

Come on out to Calgary (or even Edmonton- if you must), Alberta. Calgary has about one million in pop, were actually quite cultured, very close to the Rocky Mountains- good for recreation in both summer and winter. We have a so/so working relationship with Alberta Health Services (AHS), but the pay is quite good and the new provinicial protocols are fairly progressive. 

Just be warned, the winters are bloody cold.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Dec 15, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Come on out to Calgary (or even Edmonton- if you must), Alberta. Calgary has about one million in pop, were actually quite cultured, very close to the Rocky Mountains- good for recreation in both summer and winter. We have a so/so working relationship with Alberta Health Services (AHS), but the pay is quite good and the new provinicial protocols are fairly progressive.
> 
> Just be warned, the winters are bloody cold.



I'd be a bit iffy on that request...Especially if you took the trouble to move all the way here. There has only been casual hires for calgary for quite some time now almost a year. Edmonton had some full time openings recently but I think through my observations that the jobs could be filling up. Although please correct me if I'm wrong Hellsbells! As I do not work in any of the large cities at this time


----------

